# How do I disable a guest account that my router set up automatically.



## St!nkf!nger (Aug 24, 2003)

I got a Linksys E1000 N router for Christmas and while hooking it up today I noticed it came with a "feature" that automatically sets up an unsecured (although it still needs a password) guest account for, well, house guests I would assume. I'm not too crazy about people even being able to see my SSID let alone an unsecure connection.

I used the disc to set it up and apparently there is a utility on there that will let you disable it, however, since I made changes to the router's default settings the Linksys software from the disc will no longer allow me to access those features. Does anyone know if there is a way to get rid of this guest account without having to reset my router's factory settings and start all over?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you use the included utility to set up every computer, you can't customize anything. I would suggest connecting the computers manually so you can change whatever you want on the router.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

You might also post up a question to Cisco/Linksys support and see if they have some good suggestions.


----------



## skwormin (Jan 1, 2011)

St!nkf!nger said:


> I got a Linksys E1000 N router for Christmas and while hooking it up today I noticed it came with a "feature" that automatically sets up an unsecured (although it still needs a password) guest account for, well, house guests I would assume. I'm not too crazy about people even being able to see my SSID let alone an unsecure connection.
> 
> I used the disc to set it up and apparently there is a utility on there that will let you disable it, however, since I made changes to the router's default settings the Linksys software from the disc will no longer allow me to access those features. Does anyone know if there is a way to get rid of this guest account without having to reset my router's factory settings and start all over?


I just was dealing with this same issue a few weeks ago when I installed a new linksys E2000 router (very similar to the E1000 but with gigabit ethernet ports)

And just like you, I used the web interface... but it won't let you change it once you have.

So the answer is yes, you have to reset and use the CD installation so you can disable it. After you have done that then you can mess around with the web setup all you want. But unfortunately you are going to have to start from square 1 on this one.
 Oh Linksys


----------

